# Patrolman Glen Agee



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Patrolman Glen Agee



*Jackson Police Department
Mississippi*
End of Watch: Friday, August 6, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, August 6, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Officer Glen Agee was shot and killed by a fleeing prisoner.

He and another officer had arrested the man for aggravated assault and domestic violence and were transporting the him to the Hinds County Detention Center. During the transport the prisoner complained that he was having trouble breathing and the officers lowered the window in the patrol car.

Despite being handcuffed behind the back and belted in, the man was able to escape from the patrol car when it stopped at a red light. He fled into the woods with both officers in pursuit.

Several agencies and a helicopter joined in the search and located the suspect approximately 45 minutes later. Officer Agee was found a short time later suffering two gunshot wounds to his face.

Officer Agee had served with the Jackson Police Department for only two months and had previously served with the Jackson State University Police Department.
Agency Contact Information
Jackson Police Department
PO Box 17
Jackson, MS 39205

Phone: (601) 960-1217

_*Please contact the Jackson Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Agee


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

